# Mini skiff Stumpknocker Conversion



## SNMRAD (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys:

I have been visiting the site and I have been inspired _by many of the builds and restorations. I decided to give it a try and build a low cost mini skiff. I purchased a rough old Stumpknocker and tore it down to make a low cost micro skiff. Here a a few pictures of the build_


----------



## Cwilson27 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thing looks mean. Sweet sled


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Very nice. I like it. How much does it weigh considering you get it in your truck?


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow! Cap and color look awesome!


----------

